# Solved: System Interrupt CPU usage?



## IXFINGERZXI (Jul 21, 2007)

Problem - 1 of my cpu cores in maxed out all the time.

Cause - Behringer Guitar-to-USB Interface

Details - When the device in question is connected to my pc, cpu core 1's usage goes to 100%. Not connected or disabled in device manager = Everything's fine. I checked my temps and they are staying steady at the usual idle temp of (42c). I checked task manager to see which process was to blame for the cpu usage. When none of them were, I opened resource manager only to discover that something called "System Interrupts - Deferred Procedure Calls and Interrupt Service Routines" was the culprit. I tried to google the issue and all I came up with was this PDF file(attached to post) that I couldn't make much sense of. Also, I'm using some ASIO ultra-low latency drivers for the device(not sure if that'll help).

*If I leave the device plugged in will it cause harm to my pc?
Is there a way I can disable/enable the device with a shorcut/hotkey?
Is it possible to get this thing working properly?*


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

This sort of problem is almost always caused by incorrect drivers. Are they WHQL-certified? Are they the correct drivers for the OS version? If not, you can try other versions of the driver to see if that helps, or contact the manufacturer about developing certified drivers.


----------



## IXFINGERZXI (Jul 21, 2007)

Well if you go to the device link in my post it shows the only drivers at the bottom of the page. I'm using the Behringer 2902 x64 2.8.40 drivers. I will try the ASIO4ALL v2.9 drivers soon. I noticed today that the problem is intermittent. When I first started using the device I didn't have the problem, then it made an appearance, now it's gone. I am going to give it a day or less and see if it continues working fine. If not I will try those other drivers. Oh and I don't know if they're whql certified. It doesn't say so on the page and I don't know how to check.

But if the problem persists, could it be harmful to my pc??

BTW Thank You for the quick reply and hopefully the solution =D


----------



## IXFINGERZXI (Jul 21, 2007)

Well I haven't had any trouble with it since yesterday so I'm gonna call this solved. XD Thanks for your help sir.


----------

